# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  [Story Challenge April] Submissions and Discussion

## Amethyst Star

Here are the links to the submissions for April's _Alien_ submissions:

*ClouD's* submission
*"K'echu Ybasiv", Extraterrestial Murder*  by Daniel Danciu

----------


## Identity X

You need to fix Danciu's link, plox.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Thank you  :Oops:

----------

